# Culross, Fife, Scotland



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know, or can recommend either a camp site or safe overnight area very near to Culross, Fife.

Also, if not walking distance or bus route to Culross, is there parking facilities in Culross for a 7m motorhome (daytime parking).

Thanks

TR5


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The car parks at Culross have spaces at each end big enough for your MH, but be warned they fill up very quickly. Enjoy your visit, it is a lovely village.

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Yes TR5,

I had no problem (free) parking there last September in my 7.4m van. It's a very nice place to visit but I can't tell you about local camp sites.


----------

